# Favorite Jazz beside great Cecil Taylor = Painkiller:Guts of a virgin,Burried secrets



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ok, i will make something clear whit you ,Best Jazzman ever for me is *Cecil Taylor,* his improvisation LP, is _great Paris live concert _i worship, than *Painkiller* (John Zorn band I think) the cult album, if you like jazz intense , extreme, straightforward confrontational you need to hear: _Guts of a Virgin\Burried Secret album_, it's my favorite grinding jazz experimental free-jazz ever project ,this album like _Cecil great live in Paris_ are must, you should buy both of these albums, than heck while your at it improvisation album of Cecil Taylor you dont wont to miss on that one, Jazz fans, and noobs like me to Jazz,I thank god people find me cool jazz iI would like beside Cecil,In jazz world i'm like a blind man crossing the street whit a white canne, help me out discover, extreme jazz, very intense, atonal jazz ect , oddity of Jazz,I,m open-minded.

By the way, I heard the marvelous experimental Industrial Jazz collective name GOD made of menbers of Godflesh (the guitarist) Henry Cow & Slab!, Try there: *Possession* album you will love it, or there first album.*GOD* is groovy, funky, very rythmic,proggy you will like it ,one heck of an album.


----------



## Flutter (Mar 26, 2019)

Three favorites of mine!! John Zorn, Cecil Taylor and Justin Broadrick!!! 
Brother you have exquisite tastes and I would happily have a listening party with you


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Flutter said:


> Three favorites of mine!! John Zorn, Cecil Taylor and Justin Broadrick!!!
> Brother you have exquisite tastes and I would happily have a listening party with you


Thank you Flutter your so kind, I bet you have an excellent taste too!


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

I prefer other things (i prefer subtlety to the pure assault), but if you're into skronk jazz you could try for instance with stuff like Borbetomagus or Masayuki Takayanagi


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Have a listen to Archie Shepp, Roswell Rudd, Marion Brown or Stanley Cowell for great avant-garde jazz.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Vandermark 5 is good for aggressive jazz improv. Not as brutal as Brotzman, but probably more listenable. I recommend Burn The Incline, and Simpatico. If you buy CDs there's a cheap 5 pack of great Archie Shepp albums you can buy for under 20 dollars. If you want high octane piano stuff other than Cecil, look into Don Pullen, and McCoy Tyner's 70s albums on the Milestone label. Atlantis, Trident, Sahara, Together are all great albums.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

starthrower said:


> Vandermark 5 is good for aggressive jazz improv. Not as brutal as Brotzman, but probably more listenable. I recommend Burn The Incline, and Simpatico. If you buy CDs there's a cheap 5 pack of great Archie Shepp albums you can buy for under 20 dollars. If you want high octane piano stuff other than Cecil, look into Don Pullen, and McCoy Tyner's 70s albums on the Milestone label. Atlantis, Trident, Sahara, Together are all great albums.


Thank you very much, kind sir, you have good taste I will investigate the following subjections, you're very knowledgeable, I love the works of Caspar Brotzman, take care dude, you're a great poster among us.

:tiphat:


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

Mats Gustafsson is one of my favorite sax players. Powerful, aggressive, but never sounds harsh to me. Fire! and The Thing are great groups.
Please, I Am Released - Fire with Jim O'Rourke





I recently found Ryoko Ono. Extremely dense and intense. She usually plays duo or solo.
Sax Ruins - Ono Ryoko (sax), Tatsuya Yoshida (drums)

__
https://soundcloud.com/cafeoto%2Fds067-sax-ruins-improvisation-jallamjikko


----------



## rbacce (Nov 3, 2018)

John Zorn and Cecil Taylor are amazing, I've been listening them a lot recently.

Naked City is great also.

If you appreciate Taylor, I recommend Coltrane's last albums. Very experimental. 

There's also a british group called AMM, which worked with free improvisation consistently since the 1960s.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

My favourite Jazz album is now Andrew Hill's Point of Departure. Some real challenging dense harmony there, while retaining order and logic. Dolphy and Mingus are also mainstays.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

No real surprises from me - Ellington, Davis, Monk and Mingus form the core of my admittedly narrow collection, which nigh-on exclusively falls between 1955 and 1975. I like what I've heard by Cecil Taylor and Pharoah Sanders but I need to get more familiar with it. I would like to dip into some stuff by Sun Ra at some juncture but his discography seems all over the place.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

elgars ghost said:


> No real surprises from me - Ellington, Davis, Monk and Mingus form the core of my admittedly narrow collection, which nigh-on exclusively falls between 1955 and 1975. I like what I've heard by Cecil Taylor and Pharoah Sanders but I need to get more familiar with it. I would like to dip into some stuff by Sun Ra at some juncture but his discography seems all over the place.


Personally I like Sun Ra less conventional side like Heliocentric Worlds Vol. 1 (first 1/2 hour) here. I thought his Atlantis album was too much weirdness and too little music. His more conventional side is in Silhouette in Jazz, which flows nice.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Phil loves classical said:


> My favourite Jazz album is now Andrew Hill's Point of Departure. Some real challenging dense harmony there, while retaining order and logic. Dolphy and Mingus are also mainstays.


Andrew Hill is probably my favorite musician ever. Altough I've never got why Point of departure is always mentioned as his best album, to me he had a lot of incredible albums that I even prefer to POD, Andrew!!! and Judgment being my favorites for the third one I could probably go with the completely overlooked The day the earth stood still.
He's just amazing anyway.
Weird comparison, but to me his music is like an equivalent of brutalism


----------

